# Pen finish technique



## Patrude (Mar 31, 2013)

:teethlaugh: I am getting great results with this process. Its a combination of experiments that just seem to work for me. After turning and sanding to 350 grit I apply a very light coat of thin c a glue while the lathe is running at slow rpm. I run the glue on the top of the blank and use a small pen parts zip lock bag to spread it. I don't have accelerator so I just crank up the lathe and let it run for couple minutes. Next I sand with the lathe on starting with 350 grit. when the glue is sanded evenly it looks white powdery. now with the power off I continue to sand with the grain going up to 600 grit and on with micro sanding pads up to #12,000, all with the grain. It takes time, but I get to eliminate the scratch lines. Next is an application of Mylands cellulose sealer buffed at high speed. I go on to finish with about 10 to 15 very thin coats of Mylands friction polish and 2 coats of eee wax. The extra time spent has given me some good results, a mirror finish. Not sure how durable yet, seeing I have only just started with this process


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

Any photos of the finished product?

Les


----------

